# Wanting to make a Fursuit - Westminster Colorado



## SenselessMajor (Jul 26, 2010)

Is there anyone in the Denver/Westminster area that can help me construct a fursuit? I want to make my character: Bacon. I don't have any pictures of him but here's a plush made from a Bolt plush: 

*http://a.imageshack.us/img148/3208/baconn.png

*If there's anyone that'd be willing to help me, please let me know. c:


----------



## Jesie (Jul 26, 2010)

Why must everyone assume that the maker of yer suit HAS To be in the same state/city as you?

Because they don't.

You will be very lucky, Nay, a $10,000,00 lottery ticket winner if you live in the same town as a suit maker. This is an online process. not a _"OY! I'MA GONNA WALTZ DOWN TO THE FURRY COSTUME STORE!"_ ordeal.


----------



## Deo (Jul 26, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Why must everyone assume that the maker of yer suit HAS To be in the same state/city as you?
> 
> Because they don't.
> 
> You will be very lucky, Nay, a $10,000,00 lottery ticket winner if you live in the same town as a suit maker. This is an online process. not a _"OY! I'MA GONNA WALTZ DOWN TO THE FURRY COSTUME STORE!"_ ordeal.



They wanted a local fur to help, not commission. Easy there Jesie, we love you, but easy thar. 
As for locals, probably not. Go lurk http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit for a few months before starting.


----------

